# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Κατασκευή πατήθρας

## oasis

για οσους πιανουν τα χερια τους.

----------


## nikolakis81

an mporeseis ksanaanebase to me tous neous tropous tou forum...


Eyxaristw!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Εμενα δε μου εμφανιζεται κατι παντως...  ::

----------


## tonis!

ουτε εμενα ...  :sad:

----------


## Rania

Δεν βλέπω τίποτα  :sad:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Το αρχείο υπήρχε, αλλά με την αφαίρεση των συνημμένων λόγω του προβλήματος που είχαμε χάθηκε.

----------


## MR G

ομορφη κατασκευη και όχι ιδιαίτερα δύσκολη... το κατέβασα , σύγουρα θα χρειαστεί.

----------

